# Campsite villager won’t move in?



## Katzeiis (May 20, 2020)

UPDATE: Thank you to everyone who replied, Raymond is moving to my island now!! <3


Hey, so right now I have Raymond in my campsite but I haven’t been able to invite him?
I had 10 villagers, but Dom was in boxes today and I had someone pick him up so his house is still there.
Since there isn’t an open plot or 10 villagers, am I just unable to invite him?
I’m going to be super bummed out if that’s the case :’))) I was so excited to see my boy here-


----------



## RiceBunny (May 20, 2020)

What do you mean by not being able to invite them in? What does Raymond say? Does the dialogue to get them to move in pop up, but he ends up giving you some lame excuse as to why he can’t? If so, fear not, you just haven’t asked a thousand times yet. Same thing happened to me and Erik. Had to keep playing games and asking him to move in about a thousand times before he said finally “you know what’s better than being invited once? Being invited a thousand times!! Of course I’ll move in” or something along those lines. Keep trying if the dialogue to move them in pops up, but he keeps denying you; he will give in eventually


----------



## Miss Misty (May 20, 2020)

It takes a lot of pestering. I had to talk to Fang like 500 times and play the stupid card game until I won for him to pick a villager to kick out so he would move in. But when you successfully invite a campsite villager with a full island, the villager they are replacing goes into boxes immediately. If you have gotten a lot of the 'I can't move in right now' dialogue, the game might not want to have two villagers in boxes moving out at once.


----------



## Katzeiis (May 20, 2020)

RiceBunny said:


> What do you mean by not being able to invite them in? What does Raymond say? Does the dialogue to get them to move in pop up, but he ends up giving you some lame excuse as to why he can’t? If so, fear not, you just haven’t asked a thousand times yet. Same thing happened to me and Erik. Had to keep playing games and asking him to move in about a thousand times before he said finally “you know what’s better than being invited once? Being invited a thousand times!! Of course I’ll move in” or something along those lines. Keep trying if the dialogue to move them in pops up, but he keeps denying you; he will give in eventually



I’ve been talking to him for like 40 minutes now and not even the option to invite him comes up, so that’s why I’m worried. But heck, I’ll keep talking to him for hours if it means he’ll move in


----------



## RiceBunny (May 20, 2020)

If the option to move him in doesn’t even come up, then Miss Misty is right and you just got super unlucky. The game might not want two villagers in boxes at once. I’m sorry for your loss


----------



## Megina (May 20, 2020)

When I had Beau in my campsite...

I had to save, close out the game, and go talk to him again to finally get him to give me the options.
Also keep in mind, he will ask you to kick out someone random (If you win his little card game) and if that is NOT someone you want to kick... Well...

Close the game while still in the dialogue screen with him, re-load, and try again.
nvn/


----------



## Katzeiis (May 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> It takes a lot of pestering. I had to talk to Fang like 500 times and play the stupid card game until I won for him to pick a villager to kick out so he would move in. But when you successfully invite a campsite villager with a full island, the villager they are replacing goes into boxes immediately. If you have gotten a lot of the 'I can't move in right now' dialogue, the game might not want to have two villagers in boxes moving out at once.


I had someone ask Dom to move to their island, so he technically isn’t here anymore but his house still is. Do you think it’s still the same thing as him being in boxes?

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



RiceBunny said:


> If the option to move him in doesn’t even come up, then Miss Misty is right and you just got super unlucky. The game might not want two villagers in boxes at once. I’m sorry for your loss



Ahhhh this really sucks! I’ll keep trying for a bit and see what I can do 

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Megina said:


> When I had Beau in my campsite...
> 
> I had to save, close out the game, and go talk to him again to finally get him to give me the options.
> Also keep in mind, he will ask you to kick out someone random (If you win his little card game) and if that is NOT someone you want to kick... Well...
> ...



Alright thank you! I’ll definitely try that- hopefully it works :’)


----------



## Megina (May 20, 2020)

(Also, because of the Dom situation...)

I had Julian moving out the same day.
But Beau chose someone else to move out, despite Julian having already been "Moved Out".

But it is possible to invite him, while someone else has moved or is in the process of moving!


----------



## Miss Misty (May 20, 2020)

Katzeiis said:


> I had someone ask Dom to move to their island, so he technically isn’t here anymore but his house still is. Do you think it’s still the same thing as him being in boxes?


Dom was in boxes when the new day started, and his house will be demolished tomorrow. If Raymond kicked out someone, they would also go into boxes and also have their house demolished tomorrow. I don't know for sure how it works since I've never been in this situation (you'd probably have better luck if someone who TTs and does villager cycling and the campsite method can chime in). For what it's worth, I feel terrible for you if this is the case, and it seems like a massive oversight that you can't invite the camper to replace a villager who is in boxes/moved out to another island.

He hasn't mentioned moving _at all_? Because when I invited Fang in, we'd talk about him moving to my island pretty often, but most of those times he would say something along the lines of 'I appreciate the offer, but I can't move here' and I'd have to keep talking to him.


----------



## Fye (May 20, 2020)

I'd suggest saving, quitting, and reloading the game as well. That worked for me for a stubborn camper, and when I talked to him again he didn't even ask to play a game first! Just moved right in


----------



## Katzeiis (May 20, 2020)

Megina said:


> When I had Beau in my campsite...
> 
> I had to save, close out the game, and go talk to him again to finally get him to give me the options.
> Also keep in mind, he will ask you to kick out someone random (If you win his little card game) and if that is NOT someone you want to kick... Well...
> ...



Saving and closing really helped me, thank you so much! He’s now moving to my island ^^

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



DoeReMi said:


> I'd suggest saving, quitting, and reloading the game as well. That worked for me for a stubborn camper, and when I talked to him again he didn't even ask to play a game first! Just moved right in



That’s exactly what I needed to do! He’s now moving in ^^


----------



## Miss Misty (May 20, 2020)

I'm glad it ended up working!


----------



## Katzeiis (May 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Dom was in boxes when the new day started, and his house will be demolished tomorrow. If Raymond kicked out someone, they would also go into boxes and also have their house demolished tomorrow. I don't know for sure how it works since I've never been in this situation (you'd probably have better luck if someone who TTs and does villager cycling and the campsite method can chime in). For what it's worth, I feel terrible for you if this is the case, and it seems like a massive oversight that you can't invite the camper to replace a villager who is in boxes/moved out to another island.
> 
> He hasn't mentioned moving _at all_? Because when I invited Fang in, we'd talk about him moving to my island pretty often, but most of those times he would say something along the lines of 'I appreciate the offer, but I can't move here' and I'd have to keep talking to him.



Turns out I just needed to save and close the game and talk to him again. Sadly he is replacing Poppy instead of Dom, but it’s worth it. Thank you for taking your time to try to help <3


----------



## Miss Misty (May 20, 2020)

Katzeiis said:


> Turns out I just needed to save and close the game and talk to him again. Sadly he is replacing Poppy instead of Dom, but it’s worth it. Thank you for taking your time to try to help <3


Sorry my info didn't turn out to be correct, but I'm glad to be wrong if it means you don't miss out on Raymond


----------



## JKDOS (May 20, 2020)

Katzeiis said:


> Turns out I just needed to save and close the game and talk to him again. Sadly he is replacing Poppy instead of Dom, but it’s worth it. Thank you for taking your time to try to help <3



For next time, try to remember you don't have to kick a villager out you don't want to. Just quit without saving and try again.


----------



## Katzeiis (May 20, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> For next time, try to remember you don't have to kick a villager out you don't want to. Just quit without saving and try again.



Ahh I totally forgot, I was just so hyped he finally decided to move in. Thank you!


----------



## AprilH1986 (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m trying to get Dom move in he’s at my campsite I have 7 campers at my place but Dom came today. I played his card came, lost twice won the third time. He keeps saying he wants to stay. But he’s doing some shake an he can’t start over. It keeps letting me ask him but he keeps saying NO  I really want him to stay in my campsite. He’s not talked to him several times he just won’t. I saw someone said they talk to the camper an eventually ended up moving in but I been asking and asking. What do I do? He also says he’s trying to get campers swollen an all ones here are an he can’t. So sad I want him in my campsite so bad.


----------

